# Der Anfang: Was kommt nach Balance Training?



## ollie_rider (31. Mai 2013)

Hi,

eine kurze Einleitung:
Dauerhaft und so ernst man es als Hobbyfahrer machen kann, bin ich nie wirklich Mountainbike gefahren. "Leider bin schon fast 29" und wenn ich viele Kids/Jugendliche in Videos sehe, denke ich oft darüber nach, dass ich viel früher hätte anfangen sollen.

Immer wenn ich fahre macht es höllisch Laune. Man sieht so viel, erlebt was mit Freunden, lernt und bringt seinen Körper an Leistungsgrenzen. Das ist das, was Fahren für mich ausmacht.

Für mich kommt jetzt erst die Zeit richtig anzufangen und ich will es unbedingt. Gestern konnte ich endlich mein neues und erstes richtiges Bike abholen. Jetzt bin ich natürlich heiß aufs Fahren und Lernen.

Von Arbeit nach Hause hat mir natürlich gezeigt, dass ich erstmal wieder Kondition fürs Radfahren aufbauen muss. Kurze Mini-Tourchen durch den kleinen Wald hinterm Haus hat mir deutlich gemacht, dass physisch (Muskeln) auch noch viel nachzuholen habe. 

Den Trackstand an jeder Ampel zu üben, passiert irgendwie schon fast von alleine. Ich hasse es vom Bike absteigen zu müssen - egal für was. Nach einem Einlesen in dem ein oder anderen Fred hier im Fahrtechnik-Forum, habe ich mir nochmal bewusst gemacht, wie wichtig eine gute Balance ist. Also werde ich am Anfang besonders hart daran arbeiten, während ich parallel meine Kondition steigere und Grundphysis verbessere.

Ich bin aber jemand, der sich gerne an Plänen/Vorgaben orientiert, daher jetzt meine Frage, wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte?

1. Kondition
1.1 Balance
...?

Ich brauche natürlich keinen kompletten Trainingsplan, nur vielleicht 2-3 weitere Punkte die logisch auf Kondition und Balance folgen.

Danke


----------



## wholeStepDown (31. Mai 2013)

- Mobility
- Flexibility
- Strength
- ... Fun!

Umso stärker und flexibler du im "core" bist, umso lockerer und entspannter stehst du idR aufm bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (1. Juni 2013)

zentrale position(en)

zusammenspiel be- und entschleunigen


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du schon an Ampeln balancierst, kannst Du auch direkt Bordsteinkanten nutzen, um das korrekte Überwinden von Hindernissen (im Wald häufig querliegende Baumstämme) trainieren. Also z.B. Vorderrad nicht durch reissen hochlupfen, sondern durch eine dynamische Körpergewichtsverlagerung 







Dann auch sinnvolle Sachen wie die Grund- und Trailposition, Kurvenfahren mit Steuerung durch Schräglage des Bikes, Steilpassagen bergauf & bergab (bergab darauf achten, dass Du dich nicht aktiv nach hinten bewegst, sondern mit tiefem Schwerpunkt zentral über dem Tretlager bleibst - dabei beide Bremsen nutzen, der Großteil geht aber über die Vorderradbremse), sauberes Bremsen, kleine Kanten droppen, am Berg anfahren, Notabstieg etc. 

Da gibt es viel, was man machen kann. Lass Dich dabei filmen/ knipsen und zeig die Ergebnisse hier, damit wir analysieren können, ob das so passt oder sich Fehlangewohnheiten eingeschlichen haben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juni 2013)

ollie_rider schrieb:


> "Leider bin schon fast 29" und wenn ich viele Kids/Jugendliche in Videos sehe, denke ich oft darüber nach, dass ich viel früher hätte anfangen sollen.
> ...
> Ich brauche natürlich keinen kompletten Trainingsplan, nur vielleicht 2-3 weitere Punkte die logisch auf Kondition und Balance folgen.


Ich amüsiere mich immer köstlich, wenn sich jemand mit <30 alt fühlt. 

Da ich vor zwei Jahren angefangen habe ernsthaft, d.h. zum Vergnügen zu fahren, kann ich meinen Weg vielleicht ein wenig erläutern.

Da es schwerer ist, falsch Gelerntes zu ändern als Neues zu lernen, habe ich erst einmal Fahrtechnik Kurse I und II mitgemacht. Das macht in einer kleinen Gruppe zum einen viel Spaß und zum anderen füllen sich die Begriffe Grundposition, Notabstieg, dynamische Körperverlagerung mit Sinn und der Vorstellung der Bewegungsabläufe.

Die nachfolgenden Übungen betrafen bestimmte kleine Bewegungen, auf einen Bordstein auffahren, auf einen hohen Bordstein auffahren und auf eine große Steinstufe auffahren. Zum Schluss zwei, drei Treppenstufen auffahren. Dann kann man sich kurze Stücke im Gelände suchen, bei denen Ähnliches gefordert ist. 

Bergab sind Treppen eine hervorragendes Übungsobjekt. Mit dem Vorderrad gerade in eine Treppe einfahren! Kurze Treppen, lange Treppen, Treppen mit Absätzen, Treppen mit Kurven. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMd9ljZqJKw"]Treppen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Übungsmöglichkeiten findet man ideal an Schulen, z.B. auch soetwas:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQIwwUK5vMw"]1)betondroppen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Im Gelände kann man sich verschiedene kleine kurze Schwierigkeiten suchen, an denen man seinen Fortschritt überprüfen kann. Das baut auf!

Ein großes Thema zumindest in meiner Gegend sind Spitzkehren bergauf und vor allem bergab. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQNevGhkcTk"]Spitzkehren - Fortschritte - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und dann hat sich für mich ein Trainingstagebuch bewährt, in dem ich den *gefühlten* erfolgreichen Bewegungsablauf notiere und notiere, was ausgesprochen dämlich war.

Und dass noch genügend zu üben ist, wird hier offensichtlich.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR_ZO_YXV5k"]Trail Flops - YouTube[/nomedia]

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig.


----------



## ollie_rider (2. Juni 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Nur so: Ich fühle mit nicht alt, wünsche mir nur (viel) früher angefangen zu haben.  Als man noch zur Schule gegangen war, hatte man definitiv mehr Zeit zum Fahren und Üben.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (2. Juni 2013)

Da hast Du recht. Aber machen wir das beste draus. Ich glaube wenn man will ist es nie zu spät. Nur Gewinner im Downhill oder Slopestyle werden wir sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. 
Hauptsache Spaß am Fahren und Ausprobieren.


----------



## ollie_rider (2. Juni 2013)

Spaß ist ja das, worum es uns letztendlich geht. Da ich aber echt gerne noch die ein oder andere Disziplin lernen und fahren möchte, kommt mir halt oft der Gedanke, dass ich echt besser mit 15 oder so angefangen hätte. Mit nem Job etc. muss man die Zeit pro Tag effizienter nutzen, wenn man schneller vorankommen will, würde ich sagen.

Ich werde mich jetzt an euren Tipps orientieren und das, was geht, die Fahrt zur Arbeit einbauen. Das Problem ist natürlich, ohne das jemand mit Erfahrung dabei ist, weiß ich nicht was ich falsch bzw. besser mache könnte.

Bilder und Videos sind für mich so ne Sache. Ich muss das Live sehen, ausprobieren und Feedback bekommen, damit ich das lerne glaube ich. Überlege auch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs mitzumachen, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das mit dem Bordstein auffahren falsch zu machen / mir nicht wirklich klar ist, welche Arbeit oder Funktion die Arme haben.
Reißen soll man nicht, soviel weiß ich.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Vorderrad nicht durch reissen hochlupfen, sondern durch eine dynamische Körpergewichtsverlagerung



oft probiert, noch nie geklappt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Juni 2013)

ollie_rider schrieb:


> Überlege auch einen Fahrtechnik Kurs mitzumachen, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das mit dem Bordstein auffahren falsch zu machen / mir nicht wirklich klar ist, welche Arbeit oder Funktion die Arme haben.
> Reißen soll man nicht, soviel weiß ich.


Mach den Kurs! Verbal ist da einiges nicht so einfach.

Die Arme sind die einzige Verbindung zum VR. Irgendwann müssen sie eine Kraft ausüben, die man nicht Reißen nennen darf. 
Vielleicht soll das nur heißen, dass die Arme gestreckt bleiben sollen?

Marcs kryptische _*dynamische* Körpergewichtsverlagerung _heißt genau genommen, dass man den Körper bewegt (dazu braucht man immer eine Kraft, auf die das Bike reagiert) und dabei eine *Kraft ausübt*. Man kann auch mit einer kräftigen Kurbeltritt das Rad gut anheben. Wird dabei das Körpergewicht verlagert? Dynamisch ist er ja._



_

Darum zeigen lassen, nachzumachen versuchen und korrigieren lassen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Juni 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Darum zeigen lassen, nachzumachen versuchen und korrigieren lassen.


Bei wem hast Du denn den Kurs gemacht? Würde das auch gerne lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bei wem hast Du denn den Kurs gemacht? Würde das auch gerne lernen...


Level I - III hier , Spitzkehren hier und ein wenig Abrundung hier.  Ist alles bei mir in der Gegend.


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juni 2013)

Ich balanciere auf Straßenstücken auch immer gerne fahrend auf Bordsteinkanten... ich bilde mir ein, das hilft auf dem Trail beim Linie halten...

Zum Alter... 

Ich habe erst mit 31 angefangen... seitdem hat sich mein komplettes Leben auf den Kopf gestellt... ich habe 30 Kilo abgenommen, trinke keinen Alkohol mehr und fahre mittlerweile sogar hobbymäßig Downhillmarathons... 

Den besten Schritt hast du schon gemacht... wie sagt man so schön:

"You can´t buy happiness, but you can buy a bike, and that´s pretty close.." 

Gut fahren kommt von viel fahren!
Viel Spaß
Jan


----------



## ollie_rider (3. Juni 2013)

Den Spruch finde ich geil.
Dass du auch erst später angefangen hast, macht Mut 

Bordsteine balancieren finde ich auch ne gute Idee. In Städten stehen oftmals die Autos etwas zu dicht, werde aber mal darauf achten, es mit einzubauen.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir auch erst mit 32 Jahren mein erstes Fully gekauft und da geht noch einiges in dem Alter  

Bordsteine balancieren, kleine Mäuerchen droppen, Ampelphasen "durchstehen", Treppen runterfahren (wenn keine Fußgänger drauf sind) Du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## pnebling (3. Juni 2013)

Treppen runterrollen nicht gleich springen  (Siehe Signatur).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Treppen runterrollen nicht gleich springen  (Siehe Signatur).


Ich fand die Steigerung von gleichmäßigen auf ungleichmäßiege Treppen ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP8-cg2_OOA"]Kirchtrail September 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]) noch ganz wichtig. Eine leicht verblockte Abfahrt kann man als sehr ungleichmäßige Treppe ansehen.  Dann fällt es schon viel leichter, da runter zu fahren.
Und mit den Holztreppen stehe ich, wie schon zu sehen war, immer noch auf Kriegsfuß.

Aber irgendwann sollte man sich einen Ruck geben. Nachdem ich dieses Video ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19RoimhMLvs"]treppendroppen - YouTube[/nomedia]) von mir aufgenommen hatte, wusste ich wenigstens, was ich falsch mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, du hast die Pedale beim Drop nicht mit den Füßen eingekeilt und somit den Kontakt zum Bike verloren. Ich dachte das bekommt man auch immer wieder bei den Kursen beigebracht? Zumindest erklärt der Marc das hier immer so.


----------



## pnebling (3. Juni 2013)

Bin auch ne Treppe so runter wie dein letzter Drop. Hatte mir die allerdings nicht genau angeschaut vorher und deswegen nicht gesehen, das eine Stufe nen halben Meter breit ist. Die Kante von der letzten Stufe noch erwischt, da hats mich ausgehebelt und gegen nen Betonpfeiler geschmissen. Seither guck ich mir alles genau an. Hät ich auch vorher drauf kommen können, aber da hats mich halt so in den Fingern gejuckt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Seither guck ich mir alles genau an.


Das habe ich schon aus Furcht vor Überraschungen immer gemacht. Ich steige ab 
und schaue mir alles sehr genau an. An vielen Stellen schiebe ich auch erst einmal das Bike 
hinunter, um zu sehen, wie es dort relativ zu den Hindernissen steht. Das hat sich sehr bewährt.
Hier habe ich es erst einmal unterlassen zu fahren. Das steht diesen Sommer auf dem Programm.


----------



## talybont (4. Juni 2013)

@Oldie-Paul: 
gehst ganz schön akribisch an die Sache. Aber Du hast vollkommen Recht. Wenn man sich selbst mal auf dem Rad sieht, könnten einem die Tränen kommen. Wundere mich manchmal, wie ich überhaupt irgendwo halbwegs aunversehrt runter kommen.
Ich gehöre leider auch zu den Fahrtechnikunterbelichteten, die immer wieder vor bestimmten Stellen verweigern. Kopfsache ist eines, vermutlich weiß das Unterbewußtsein aber auch, dass der Körper es nicht kann. Egal.

Also die Sache mit der Balance ist schon das A und O. Was ich empfehlen würde, wäre Ausgleichstraining, um den kompletten Bewegungsapparat geschmeidig zu halten. Auch dadurch hinzugewonnenes Bewegungsgefühl kann beim Biken nie schaden.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## ollie_rider (4. Juni 2013)

Ausgleichstraining heißt?

Was ich mir gedacht habe ist 2 mal pro Woche zu laufen, vielleicht spiele ich auch wieder etwas Fußball. Sobald ich mal dazu komme, erstelle ich mir einen Fitnessplan für Zuhause, damit der Körper gefestigt wird


----------



## talybont (4. Juni 2013)

Irgendetwas koordinatives - Klettern, oder auch Badminton oder Turnen. Da gäbe es vieles.

Die folgenden Bilder zeigen mir beispielsweise, dass ich Probleme mit der zentralen Position zu haben scheine:













Obwohl ich alle Kehren locker gefahren bin, zeigt mir die Haltung, warum ich andere Kehren nicht schaffe.


----------



## ollie_rider (4. Juni 2013)

Klettern und Badminton sind auch gute Ideen, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2013)

@talybont


talybont schrieb:


> @_Oldie-Paul_:
> gehst ganz schön akribisch an die Sache. Aber Du hast vollkommen Recht. ...


Ich bin halt analytisch geprägt. Und ich möchte keine Bikemöglichkeiten durch dusselige Unfälle verpassen. Soviel Zeit habe ich nicht mehr. 


> Kopfsache ist eines, vermutlich weiß das Unterbewußtsein aber auch, dass der Körper es nicht kann. Egal.


So sehe ich das auch. Gerade bei Stellen, die ich schon erfolgreich gefahren bin, meldet sich der Bauchkopf manchmal mit _njet_. Einige Male habe ich es dann dennoch versucht. Das lasse ich inzwischen bleiben. Ein genereller Fortschritt ist dennoch zu verzeichnen. Und irgendwann gehören diese Stellen dann zum Inventar.



> Also die Sache mit der Balance ist schon das A und O. Was ich empfehlen würde, wäre Ausgleichstraining, um den kompletten Bewegungsapparat geschmeidig zu halten. Auch dadurch hinzugewonnenes Bewegungsgefühl kann beim Biken nie schaden.


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich habe hier seit Jahren Fußball als idealen Ausgleichssport empfunden. Gute Koordination, schnelle Situationserfassung, Körperdrehungen aller Art und Reaktionsvermögen sind stark gefordert. Und der zwischenmenschliche Bereich kommt auch nicht zu kurz.

Mit der zentralen Position ist das so eine Sache. Ich habe da für mich eine gute Übung gefunden, um das Gefühl dafür zu stärken. Irgendwelche Böschungen vom Flat ins Flat. Drauf zu fahren (attac position) und dann bei das Bike einfach nach unten abkippen lassen, den Körper relativ zum Horizont konstant halten. Dann bleibt der Körperschwerpunkt exakt über dem Tretlager, und das fühlt sich sehr gut an.

ciao Paul


----------



## ventizm (4. Juni 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...So sehe ich das auch. Gerade bei Stellen, die ich schon erfolgreich gefahren bin, meldet sich der Bauchkopf manchmal mit _njet_. Einige Male habe ich es dann dennoch versucht. Das lasse ich inzwischen bleiben. Ein genereller Fortschritt ist dennoch zu verzeichnen. Und irgendwann gehören diese Stellen dann zum Inventar.


 verhält sich bei mir ähnlich. man sollte vor allem seine jeweilige tagesform einschätzen können. ich hab so meine zwei, drei stellen über die ich meisten drüberflieg wie nix und an anderen tagen, fahr ich da dann doch lieber ganz gemütlich im sitzen dran vorbei. mit der zeit werden diese stellen dann routine und sind damit auch an schlechteren tagen fahrbar.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juni 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast die Pedale beim Drop nicht mit den Füßen eingekeilt und somit den Kontakt zum Bike verloren. Ich dachte das bekommt man auch immer wieder bei den Kursen beigebracht? Zumindest erklärt der Marc das hier immer so.


In meinen Kursen wurde nicht gesprungen. Das ist autodidaktisch. 
Marc erklärt das hier schon sehr gut. Er behält die Fußstellung (gleiche Höhe der Pedale)  mit einer kleinen Abweichung zwischendurch bis zur Landung bei.
Ich habe zwar noch den Kontakt, belaste beim Abfangen des Sprunges aber vor allem das linke Bein. Deswegen rutsche ich nach vorne ab (da fehlt nun wirklich die Körperspannung) und das rechte macht als Folge eine halbe Kurbeldrehung mit der Restlandenergie und haut mir das linke Pedal in die Wade. 
Also werde ich an der kleinen Treppe üben: Füße mit Körperspannung parallel halten und erst *nach* der Landung wieder pedalieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenutzerAndi (7. Juni 2013)

Der Bordstein kann dein Freund sein. Da kannst prima und vor allem recht Gefahrlos sowas üben und viele Sachen ausprobieren, die später bei höheren Kanten auch gehen.


----------



## pnebling (7. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage zu den Bordsteinen. Sind sehr gut zum üben, keine Frage, aber ich hab mir da jetzt schon so oft nen Platten geholt, weil ich halt noch die Kante erwischt habe. Zu wenig Luft im Reifen, oder was kann ich noch tun? Sagt jetzt nicht, dass ich halt einfach höher springen soll.
Wie machen das die Trial-Freaks? Die hüpfen ja nur von Kante zu Kante und sind auch nicht ständig am Reifen flicken.
mfg
Patrick


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Juni 2013)

fortgeschrittenes Balance-Training!

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/caricatura-kassel-ueber-den-durst-fotostrecke-97614-4.html


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (7. Juni 2013)

Bei den Trial-Fahrern ist das wahrscheinlich ein anderes Material. 

Ich würde mal etwas mehr Druck auf die Reifen geben, wie viel hast Du denn aktuell drin? 

Fahrtechnisch vielleicht erst mal versuchen etwas mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu geben sobald es den Bordstein hoch ist, das Hinterrad wird leicht und der Reifen kann den Schlag an die Kante leicht abfedern. 
Vorsicht das Hinterrad kann dabei auch schnell sehr hoch kommen! 

Das kann man auch ganz langsam üben, dabei lernt man auch etwas bewusster die entsprechende Körperspannung aufzubauen damit Rad und Radler zusammen bleiben.


----------



## pnebling (7. Juni 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich würde mal etwas mehr Druck auf die Reifen geben, wie viel hast Du denn aktuell drin?


Soviel, das ich den Daumen leicht eindrücken kann. Wieviel Bar das sind? 



Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch vielleicht erst mal versuchen etwas mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad zu geben sobald es den Bordstein hoch ist, das Hinterrad wird leicht und der Reifen kann den Schlag an die Kante leicht abfedern.
> Vorsicht das Hinterrad kann dabei auch schnell sehr hoch kommen!



Wenn ich morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mal schnell ausweichen muss und dazu über ne Kante (Verkehrsinsel) hüpfen muss, ist das kein Problem, aber sobald ich drüber nachdenk und gezielt über was drüber will bleib ich garantiert hängen.



Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Das kann man auch ganz langsam üben, dabei lernt man auch etwas  bewusster die entsprechende Körperspannung aufzubauen damit Rad und  Radler zusammen bleiben.



Naja, das einzigste was mich bis jetzt beim fahren vom Rad getrennt hat war ein Betonpfeiler.
Aber ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, da kommt sicher noch einiges.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (8. Juni 2013)

Geh am besten mal an die Tankstelle und mach 2 Bar drauf, dann drücken und versuch Dir zu merken wie fest der Reifen war. 

Danach mal auf 1,5 Bar runter, wieder drücken, fühlen, merken. 
Danach mal auf 2,5 hoch, wieder ... 

Mit der Zeit lernt man so seinen Druck kennen, ich glaube ein wirklich allgemeingültiges Rezept gibt es da nicht, eher Richtwerte und Tabellen bzgl. Gewicht und Terrain. 
Sobald der Popometer und der eigene Fahrstil ins Spiel kommen ist da aber auch Schluss, meiner Meinung nach. 

Ein ganz abgedroschener Spruch zum Schluss: 

"Wissen nicht nachdenken" 

Wenn Du versucht über das was Du da gerade tust nachzudenken lenkst Du Deinen Körper ab. 
Du weisst genau was Du kannst und wenn Du ein gutes Gefühl dabei hast dann macht Dein Körper auch genau was er kann. 
Du schriebst ja schon dass es instinktiv klappt, nur bewusst nicht. 
Natürlich sollst Du den Kopf nicht vollkommen ausschalten, aber mach Dich locker und den Kopf frei dann klappt das.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (8. Juni 2013)

"Do or not do. There is no try!"


----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2013)

...passt ganz gut das Video


----------



## redVellocet (12. Juni 2013)

Leicht Offtopic:
BezÃ¼glich Luftdruck solltest du dir wirklich irgendeine MessmÃ¶glichkeit organisieren.

Es gibt digitale LuftdruckprÃ¼fer, kosten im Baumarkt 5-10â¬ - wie genau die gehen, ist relativ egal, sie sollten nur konstante Messungen hinbekommen.

Das Ding ist, dass du mit mit dem fÃ¼r dich optimalen Luftdruck noch ohne Kostenaufwand einiges an Handling/Fahrverhalten rausholen kannst (geht natÃ¼rlich nur durch Probieren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliplordz (13. Juni 2013)

Gleich mal abonnieren. Ich hab auch erst mit >30 Jahren vor 2 Jahren angefangen und bin noch am lernen. Momentan immer noch Balance und Wheelie. Denke mir auch oft das ich das hätte längst machen sollen wenn ich die Kids im BikePark etc sehe.


----------



## pnebling (22. Juli 2013)

So, nachdem ich mal wieder nen Platten hatte hab ich mir ne neue Pumpe mit Manometer gekauft. 
Fahre jetzt mit 2,1bar rum, vorher waren so ca. 1,4bar drin. Scheint bis jetzt besser zu halten, werde aber nicht mit absicht auf ne Bordsteinkante hüpfen um das zu testen.

Welche Schläuche könnt ihr eigentlich empfehlen die sowas aushalten und welche Reifen dazu. Hab momentan Conti RaceKing in 2,2 drauf fühl mich mit denen aber nicht so wohl wenns schnell runter geht, die rollen halt auch gut auf Asphalt. Hab noch nen Satz Kenda (Anvil und Hammer) in 1,95 rumliegen. Rein vom schauen denk ich das die besser für den Wald sind, aber die Breite ist dafür wohl zu schmal, oder?


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

Kommt drauf an was du fährst. Ich fahr gern langsam/technisch, will aber auch mal draufhalten können. Für mich optimal ist vorne ein 2.5er Baron und hinten ein 2.4er MountainKing II. Alternativ ein Rubberqueen 2.4 hinten. Vorne hat er mir zu wenig seitenhalt. 
Aber nach reifen kannst 100 leute fragen und bekommst 101 verschiedene meinungen...


----------



## pnebling (22. Juli 2013)

Fahre so ne Art CC-Freeride. Bin ja noch Anfänger und nicht Spezialisiert. Ich drück die Kiste gern den Berg hoch, dann durch Singletrails mit Wurzeln und Geröll und dann gehts schnell Bergab. Und das alles mit einem Rad. Und mit dem Rad fahr ich halt auch durch die Betonwüste zur Arbeit.


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2013)

Obwohls ja übelst offtopic ist: vielleicht vorne mk II, hinten x-king. Könnte gut passen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (22. Juli 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Fahre so ne Art CC-Freeride. Bin ja noch Anfänger und nicht Spezialisiert. Ich drück die Kiste gern den Berg hoch, dann durch Singletrails mit Wurzeln und Geröll und dann gehts schnell Bergab. Und das alles mit einem Rad. Und mit dem Rad fahr ich halt auch durch die Betonwüste zur Arbeit.



Denke ich fahre so ähnlich wie du, auch Singletrails, zum Teil mit kleinen Sprüngen.

Berg ab lass ichs auch gerne mal krachen 

Hab vorne den Fat Albert in 2.4 und hinten den Maxxis Ardent in 2.25 drauf is bis jetzt ne super Kombi, und rollt auch auf Asphalt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juli 2013)

fliplordz schrieb:


> Gleich mal abonnieren. Ich hab auch erst mit >30 Jahren vor 2 Jahren angefangen und bin noch am lernen. Momentan immer noch Balance und Wheelie. Denke mir auch oft das ich das hätte längst machen sollen wenn ich die Kids im BikePark etc sehe.



Ich dieses Jahr mit 33. Ich bin zwar sehr sehr viel Rad gefahren in den letzten Jahren aber eben nur auf der Straße. Ich finde nicht, dass es zu spät ist, um irgendwelche Sachen zu üben. Das Problem ist hierbei, dass man als "älterer" Mann einfach mehr über die Verletzungen nachdenkt, die man sich zufügen könnte. Was ich alles in jungen Jahren gemacht habe...

Bei mir ist das "Problem", dass ich einige fortgeschrittene Sachen kann* aber bei den einfachen Sachen wie Wheelie meine Probleme habe.

Bzgl. Platten... da hilft Schlauchlos, da man da keine Durchschläge hat. Aber ob es sich lohnt nur deswegen umzurüsten... Ich habs gemacht und freu mich darüber, dass ich auch mal voll auf eine Kante knallen kann, ohne gleich einen Snakebite zu haben.

Nico.

*Viele Jahre bin ich Fixie gefahren, daher ists mit der Balance ganz gut bestellt.


----------



## pnebling (24. Juli 2013)

Hab jetzt mal die Kendas draufgezogen und da hinten 3Bar und vorne 2,5Bar reingeknallt.
Bin gestern über ziemlich übles Wurzel- und Geröllzeug und die Schläuche habens ausgehalten und der Grip war ganz ordentlich. Die dämpfenden Eigenschaften von den RaceKing merkt man allerdings deutlich. Allerdings ist es schon komischen auf den schmalen Dingern rumzueiern und mit dem Profil fährt sichs auf der Straße wie auf einem Traktor.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juli 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Kendas draufgezogen und da hinten 3Bar und vorne 2,5Bar reingeknallt.
> Bin gestern über ziemlich übles Wurzel- und Geröllzeug und die Schläuche habens ausgehalten und der Grip war ganz ordentlich. Die dämpfenden Eigenschaften von den RaceKing merkt man allerdings deutlich. Allerdings ist es schon komischen auf den schmalen Dingern rumzueiern und mit dem Profil fährt sichs auf der Straße wie auf einem Traktor.



Wieviel wiegst du denn? Im Gelände ist, mit ordentlichen Schläuchen, eigentlich mit 2 Bar genug Luft im Reifen. Die Durchschläge hatte ich bisher nur mit Bunnyhops auf die Bordsteinkante. 

Nico.


----------



## pnebling (24. Juli 2013)

Nicht lachen. Bin 1,63m klein und 62 kilo leicht (mit klamotten 64,irgendwas je nach Wetterlage).


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juli 2013)

Is doch geil!

Solltest bei Drücken unter 2 bar auch noch ne ganze Weile ohne Durchschläge zurecht kommen... 

Ich machs immer so... Anfahrt vorne und hinten 2,5-3bar... oben am Berch dann beide auf etwa 2 bar ablassen.

Musst einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren, spätestens wenn du "über die Kurve rubbelst" merkst du, dass er zu weich ist.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## pnebling (24. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Rubbeln ist mir bei den RaceKing besonders aufgefallen (auch bei 2Bar). Fühlt sich echt unsicher an beim fahren, grad auf Asphalt. Bei den dünnen Kendas unter 2Bar? Hoffentlich rutschen die da nicht von er Felge.


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juli 2013)

Achso... ich hab fahrfertig etwa 95 Kilo... bemühe mich aber auch um saubere Linien...


----------



## pnebling (24. Juli 2013)

Bin Anfänger, versuche einfach mich auf dem Rad zu halten, da ist das mit der sauberen Linie nicht immer so und springen macht halt auch Spass.


----------



## trialsrookie (24. Juli 2013)

Nicht zu viel beim Material tüfteln, sonder üben, üben, üben  

Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht auch ein gezieltes Üben: nicht einmal 'alles' üben, sondern 1 oder 2 Techniken, und dann an denen wirklich feilen. 30 intensive Minuten bringen da oft mehr als 2 so-lala-Stunden.

Fahrtechniktrainings sind sicher ein ziemlicher Booster im Vergleich zum reinen Selber-Erlernen (einen guten Trainer vorausgesetzt). Vielleicht findest du auch Anschluss zu besseren Fahrern, die dich ab und zu mitnehmen, und von denen du lernen kannst.

Von Büchern halte ich nicht so viel, abgesehen von "Mastering Mountainbike Skills" von McCormack/Lopes. Da werden vor allem die Basics behandelt, auf die sonst oft vergessen wird (Blick, aktiver Fahrstil etc.)

Trackstand nicht nur an der Ampel üben, sondern auch im Gelände. Da ist es gleich eine Nummer schwerer, mit Gefälle!

Die Nicht-Choko-Seite nicht vernachlässigen, sonst gehen alle Techniken immer nur einseitig, was sehr limitierend am Trail ist.

Abschließend - wenn du einen Skate Park in der Nähe hast, der nicht immer voll ist: da gibt es diverse Hindernisse, bei denen man üben kann (ich spreche nicht von der Halfpipe ).

& have fun!


----------



## account2.0 (24. Juli 2013)

ollie_rider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> "Leider bin schon fast 29"


Hauptsache, Dein Fahrrad ist nicht 29!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin89 (27. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,

um den Trackstand oder ähnliche Gleichgewichtsübungen zu machen, lasst ihr da eigentlich etwas Luft aus den Reifen ab ? Sollte dann ja leichter sein...übe das gerade alles etwas mit meinem MTB bin aber noch etwas am verzweifeln was den (heck)Manual angeht 

gruß


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (27. Juli 2013)

Also ich lass da net extra Luft raus, wenn man des übt dann auch so wie man normalerweiße fährt, is zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## redVellocet (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Fahrrad vor Luftmangel schon fast alleine steht, bringt's auch nicht viel.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (27. Juli 2013)

redVellocet schrieb:


> Wenn das Fahrrad vor Luftmangel schon fast alleine steht, bringt's auch nicht viel.


----------



## Kevin89 (27. Juli 2013)

pscht nicht alles verraten 

in irgend nem Video stand, dass man seinen starken Fuß nach vorne setzen soll und das Vorderrad soll dann auch dahin zeigen..bei mir gehts gefühlt aber besser wenn ich es genau andersherum mache.

Bin linkshänder und somit auch linksfüßer aber mit dem Rechten vorne gehts leichter...zu welcher Seite ich den Lenker verdrehe ist mMn. *******gal.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn man steht, steht man!


----------



## SofusCorn (27. Juli 2013)

Kevin89 schrieb:


> pscht nicht alles verraten
> 
> in irgend nem Video stand, dass man seinen starken Fuß nach vorne setzen soll und das Vorderrad soll dann auch dahin zeigen..bei mir gehts gefühlt aber besser wenn ich es genau andersherum mache.
> 
> Bin linkshänder und somit auch linksfüßer aber mit dem Rechten vorne gehts leichter...zu welcher Seite ich den Lenker verdrehe ist mMn. *******gal.



Naja ich bin Rechtshänder und würde auch sagen das mein rechter Fuß deutlich stärker ist als mein linker (Einen Fußball schieße ich z.B. mit rechts). Aber mein Schokofuß beim Radfahren ist trotzdem mein linker Fuß. Der ist automatisch vorne, wenn ich aufm Rad im Stehen fahre. 

Den Trackstand übe ich entsprechend auch mit dem linken Fuß vorne. Lenkerrichtung ist auch fast egal, weil ich von anfang an beide geübt habe (tendenzielle linker Fuß vorne, lenker rechts einfacher, weils damit zu erst geklappt hat). Mit rechten Fuß vorne klappts nicht, aber ich vermute, dass ist einfach nur Übungssache.


----------



## delicious (28. Juli 2013)

Wenn mans kann, kann man sicher wie man will auf dem Bike stehen.

Zum lernen denke ich, dass es einfacher ist, den Fuß vorne zu haben, der auf der entgegengesetzen Seite des Lenkerausschlags ist (Lenker nach links, Fuß rechts ist vorne).

Ganz einfach weil man mit Lenker nach links eher nach links kippt, das kann man dann mit einem kurzen Impuls aufs Pedal wieder ausgleichen. Wenn man irgendwann allerdings die Ausgleichsbewegungen richtig minimiert hat, ist es imho egal wie man steht. Dann kann das Vorderrad auch gerade stehen.

Das Minimieren der Ausgleichsbewegungen ist meiner Meinung nach das Ziel der ganzen Übung. Man fängt ausladend an und wird dann immer besser -> am Ende sieht man kaum wie man sich bewegt.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2013)

delicious schrieb:


> Zum lernen denke ich, dass es einfacher ist, den Fuß vorne zu haben, der auf der entgegengesetzen Seite des Lenkerausschlags ist (Lenker nach links, Fuß rechts ist vorne).



Nein, das ist individuell. Mir ist beides auf derselben Seite auf beiden Seiten lieber.
Ist aber irrelevant, wenn man den Trackstand schon uebt, dann sinnvollerweise alle 4 Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (28. Juli 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn man steht, steht man!


Stimmt! Luft drinlassen und keine überflüssigen Gedanken, wo das VR angeblich hinzeigen soll. Wenn gar nichts geht, erstmal das Vorderrad gegen ein Hinderniss stützen (hab mir mal ungefragt das Foto mit Marc geliehen):





Andere Möglichkeit wäre langsam fahren, immer langsamer werden bis zum Stillstand. Wenn man merkt, dass man die Balance nicht mehr halten kann, reintreten und weiterfahren und das ganze wiederholen.


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Juli 2013)

Das mit an Hindernisse anlehnen hat bei mir zum Üben nie geklappt. Da hab ich dann noch mehr Spannung in Armen und Beinen aufgebaut als so schon und musste nach ner Sekunde schon absteigen.

Speziell senkrecht daraufzufahren und ohne Lenkereinschlag davorfahren, wie auf dem Bild gezeigt, kann ich immer noch für keine Sekunde halten, während ich mittlerweile fast unbegrenzt lange Trackstands am Hang schaffe. Diese Davorfahr-Übung ist zwar sinnvoll fürs Gleichgewicht auf dem Rad, aber trainiert nicht die Gleichgewichtsbewegung, die für den Trackstand notwendig ist. 

Bei mir kam der Durchbruch, als ich es mal an einem steileren Straßenhang probiert hab. Vorher hab ich es 3 Wochen verzweifelt bei "schwachen" Steigungen probiert ohne auch nur 1 Sekunde den Trackstand halten zu können. Da rollt man als Anfänger einfach nicht schnell genug zurück für die Rückwärtsausgleichbewegung. Nach und nach konnte ich es dann auch an immer geringeren Steigungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Bei mir kam der Durchbruch, als ich es mal an einem steileren Straßenhang probiert hab.



Ist wie beim Fixie. Dort gleicht man das mit Treten nach Hinten aus, hier ist es eben rollen nach hinten. 

Fixie fahren ist übrigens eine sehr gute Vorbereitung (oder Training) fürs MTB fahren.

Nico.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich rolle dabei keinen mm... ich lege das Fahrrad bei etwas eingeschlagenem Lenker  leicht hin und her so daß es passt.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## trialsrookie (28. Juli 2013)

Ich rolle dabei auch nicht, die Bremsen sind gezogen. Jetzt mag jemand argumentieren, das wäre unsauber und nicht stylish - aber im Steilhang beim Versetzen sind die Bremsen auch zu, da kann man nicht mal paar mm vor oder zurück rollen um die Balance wieder zu finden


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juli 2013)

So siehts aus!

Und je länger man das übt, umso mehr schafft man es dann auch quasi "einzufrieren", was ja auch ganz witzig aussieht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Juli 2013)

delicious schrieb:


> Das Minimieren der Ausgleichsbewegungen ist meiner Meinung nach das Ziel der ganzen Übung. Man fängt ausladend an und wird dann immer besser -> am Ende sieht man kaum wie man sich bewegt.


So ist es. 
Ich empfand es als hilfreich, sich, sobald das Bike steht, zu entspannen und ruhig zu atmen. Dann werden nur noch die Muskeln beansprucht, die man wirklich braucht. Sonst werden zu viel andere auch verspannt, die nicht dazu benötigt werden. Das verlangsamt das Programmieren des Basalganglions (unbewusste Bewegungen).


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2013)

Je mehr das Gefühl für den Trackstand besser wird, umso angenehmer wird es wenn man als zweites Werkzeug zum Balancieren das minimale vor und zurück rollen nutzen kann. Zudem schult es die Bike-Kontrolle und man kann als erweiterte Übung dazu übergehen, aus dem Trackstand ein Stück rückwärts zu rollen und eine Wende einzuleiten 

Ride on,
Marc


----------

